
Ask HN: How to get profitable business ideas? - throwawayt856
I am reposting this question again as I didn&#x27;t get much traction last time.
======
Pick-A-Hill2019
1) Create a throwaway account and (re)post a Ask HN

2) ????

3) Profit

Hope that helps ;-)

For a more helpful response - what Leftium said (in your previous ask HN
submission
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23740649](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23740649))

